# CHEMICAL WASTE CONTROL



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

DO YOU GUYS THINK THIS STUFF REALLY WORKS AND TO WHAT EXTENT?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Take the time to do water changes (my opinion)


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Nothing works better then FRESH WATER.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont use any chemicals in my tanks.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah the less chemicals the better IMO....just change water here


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

NO, i mean is it any good at breaking down any left waste(visible) i always and will continue to do my water changes, i think thats very important but has any one had any success with this, also why dont you use chemicals?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> why dont you use chemicals?


 It' just nice to keep things ''au natural''


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> NO, i mean is it any good at breaking down any left waste(visible) i always and will continue to do my water changes, i think thats very important but has any one had any success with this, also why dont you use chemicals?


 Looks like it is only for algea...according to the bottle. I do gravel vacs when i do water changes, no more effort really, so there is no need for a product that would remove waste. Now if there was a fish that would do this I would be all over it...but not a chemical.

I dont use chemicals because I feel once you start messing with your water, unless you keep it up and keep your levels the same(which is not as easy as you think) you are doing more harm than good. These fish can adapt to almost any water conditions but what they cant adapt to is large fluxuations in those conditions. I have 11"-12" terns, a geryi shoal, and a 16+" rhom....I would rather not risk their life by using some chemical and just do the gravel vac.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> Nothing works better then FRESH WATER.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ON THE BOTTLE IT SAYS IT 4 STRAINS OF WASTE ELLIMINATING BACTERIA? IV TRIED IT AND ITS NOTHING SPECIAL, SAME PEOPLE THAT MAKE CYCLE AS IT GOES.


----------

